# [Sat 31st Dec 2011] OFFLINE NEW YEAR'S EVE PARTY with James Pyke! (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Dec 13, 2011)

Prince Albert
*418 Coldharbour Lane*
* Brixton London SW9 8LF [map]*
Tel: 020 7274 3771
Club starts: 10pm
Band onstage: 12.30am
DJs till - 5am
A mere £3 DONATION!

This is going to be a massive night, with a live set from the incredible JAMES PYKE onstage past midnight brining in the New Year.

We'll also have loads of DJs playing rock'n'roll, rockabilly, indie, dance, ska, skiffle and punk, plus special guests and more!

The party goes on till 5am, so come down and join in with the fun!

*LIVE ONSTAGE:*

JAMES PYKE



James Pyke is mayhem live! One of London's wildest grime and hip hop performers, and fresh off the stage in the lead role in London Urban Collective's Purgatory Hipopera, he'll get the whole place bouncing off the walls in no time. One to watch...

DJs
We'll also have a full crew of hard-drinking Offline regulars throwing down a top selection of tunes, including:

*EDITOR (urban75)*
Expect an ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills & Liberace in a floor stomping party package.

*NIPSLA (Falling over studios)*
Packing more pop than a Rice Krispies factory, Nipsla's DJ bag is a veritable jumble sale of joy, overflowing with indie, dance, electro and party tunes.

*BLUESTREAK*
A frenzied spinning of top notch vinyl and some table top dancing from Offline's selecta.





More: www.offlineclub.com


----------

